# Buster the Border Terrier



## TarkMalbot

Here are a few photos of Buster.
Currenty 8 weeks old. He was the biggest of the litter and currently weighs 3kg!

Here he is with his litter:










Can you tell which one he is?? lol


----------



## TarkMalbot

Just exploring the car and his crate (actually the cats) for coming home:



















Just getting used to his new Crate in the Kitchen:










Fudge exploring the new arrival:










First Steps outside with collar and lead:










Playing in the grass:










Trying out his cosy bed:



















Sleepy Time:










Play Time:










And that is about it for now. No wonder he is worn out and having a sleepy day today!


----------



## Leah100

Oh he is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sophiex

Awwww he's *so* cute. I love his bed. 
My dog has those nylabone keys, he carries them around in his mouth!


----------



## Rosikus

Awwweeeeee!!!

Toby was never that small xD


----------



## TarkMalbot

The Keys and his Kong Wubba seem to be his favourite at the moment! Oh and his Nylabone from his puppy starter kit.


----------



## gillieworm

Oh my, I am in love with his gorgeous face


----------



## happysaz133

he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Dingle

a great looking little chap!


----------



## Vixie

hes adorable, such a cutie, gret pics


----------



## Weezie

Oh my word but that is just too much cuteness for one puppy!


----------



## hilary bradshaw

he is beautiful, iv'e just got a puppy on Friday and experiencing exactly the same thing as you. puppies needs loads of sleep and you should let them do just that, it doesn't matter if they miss the odd meal or two. the fact that he is sleeping more now means he is becoming more relaxed in his new home and he feels safe and able to act like the tiny puppy he is. so you must be doing a great job and he settling in well!


----------



## aurora

buster is one cute puppy have lots of fun with him


----------



## babycham2002

My god he is the cutest happiest little thing I have ever seen!!!!!


----------



## rachy86xx

Aw what a little cutie! reminds me of mine when he was a pup!


----------



## TarkMalbot

He isn't such a little puppy anymore now he is almost 14 months old! In fact he is one of the biggest Border Terriers I have ever seen.

He did have a scare at just under 6 months old when he was hit by a car after escaping from the car/garden, which broke his shoulder blade but he soon recovered and you would never know now. :cursing:

I must upload some more recent photos sometime now the thread has come alive again.


----------



## GillyR

A sweetie xx


----------



## aurora

look forward to seeing some new photo's of buster, glad to hear he recovered from his accident, brave little soldier

i've got 2 girls Poppy nearly 4 and Meg who is 18 months, great little dogs


----------



## My-Terriers

I'm smitten!! I love him!! Great name too! Buster really suits terriers! My boys called Buster - although we shorthen it to Boo.


----------



## charmedlassie88

Beyond cute!! Aww lovely pictures


----------



## mitch4

He is adoreable

So Glad he wasnt too badly hurt in the accident


----------



## TarkMalbot

And here is a few more:

Waiting patiently:










First Snow:










The day before his accident:










Swimming like an Otter!:










The day he stole the van!:










Before being stripped:










After:


----------



## big_bear

omg hes gorgeous xxxx


----------



## aurora

that's one adorable little border, very handsome especially after his strip:thumbup1: our girls love the snow they had a whale of a time playing in it last year, it was Meg's first snow as well. thanks for sharing the photo's


----------



## woodenart

Brings back memories ! Here's my little chappie.. Biff

Mark.


----------



## niki

he is absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## mitch4

Love the photos hes lovely :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahberra

How sweet. The pups are beautiful! I can't tell which one he is though. They all look so much alike. What cuties.


----------



## rachy86xx

Aw lovely pics. borders are such little characters aren't they!


----------

